# forgive me as i have sinned



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Forgive me as i have sinned, i have been led down a path of lie's, thinking there are better gun's out there, i did not see the error's of my way's till i bought two Glock's.....

So I finally gave in and bought two glocks this week, first i started off with getting a Gen 3 G22.. ( feb-9-16 ) why? 

because the M&P40c that i bought about a month ago wouldnt stop failing to feed... even though three guys at the gun range that i goto each shot several mags thru said gun, and it ran perfectly for them, I just could not get the gun to run thru more than 1 mag without failing to feed... one of the guy's even adjusted my grip a bit which helped, but when crap happens i honestly wouldnt want to be thinking more about if the gun will work properly cuz of my grip... And today when i picked up my M&P40c from the gun range ( had the gun smith look at it after tuesday ) i ran a few mags thru it and still had some issues... but when i fired the G22, no issues at all,,,,, plus it's accurate as hell , 

And tonight (2-11-16 ) i picked up a Gen 4 g19

why? cuz after reading and watching a lot of reviews on said gun, everyone raved about it.... plus the size and mag capacity is ideal for a EDC... i did not get a chance to fire the gun tonight since i was on the road most of the day, but i will be able to come next tuesday... so i will give a update after i take it to the range.. 

but after meeting up with my " holster guy " who makes all my kydex stuff, i told him about the issues with the m&p40c, and how the g22 didnt have any issues... as he said, glocks just work.... ( he is a glock guy too )


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I am not a fanboy of any particular firearms manufacturer but I do respect and seek out those products that work. The Glock platform is one of those. And my M&P's also fit that bill. Where Glock has an edge over the M&P design is this.

o The Glock is probably the most reliable semi-automatic pistol you can buy.
o Glocks have only 34 parts.
o A Glock is very simple to field strip.
o The Glock can be detail stripped by anyone who takes the time to see how it is done and it is also very simple.
o Glocks are almost indestructible.

I could go on but you get the picture and you have already started to find out some of this yourself. The Glock 19/23 is probably overall the best carry pistol you can have on your person. Granted, this is always a very personal thing, but Glock fills this bill very well.

If you're like many (most?) Glock owners, you'll probably enter into the world of Glock modifications. Sights, connectors, trigger springs, swapping trigger bars, and a host of other mods are common and go far to personalize and improve your Glock to your specific wants, needs, and requirements. I have modded every one of my Glocks, gen3's and gen4's, to get precisely what I expect in a defensive sidearm.

So have fun and know that you have purchased two of the best SD pistols that money can buy.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like my Glocks . I find them to be extremely reliable.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The man hath penance done,
And penance more will do.

_Samuel Taylor Coleridge, The Rime of the Ancient Mariner_

Don't worry, forgiveness follows confession, for all have sinned. 
Keep that in mind as it will help with many of life's challenges.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I too turned to the dark-side a couple of weeks ago when I bought my 1st Glock, a Model 19-Gen 4. You are going to love that gun. It is accurate, and very easy to shoot. I was never a Glock guy, they just didn't feel right in my hand. The new ones seems to have a different grip angle, that can be set using the different backstraps. I've got mine exactly how I like it. I guess what I'm saying is, for the guys who didn't originally like the grip angle, try the new guns, the grips are "customizable"!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds like Jimmy Swaggart.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Southernboy, MoMan

i wouldnt say i am a fanboy of any one manufacture... i do love my Sig Scorpion Carry 1911... it just works and i've never had any issues with it... plus everyone needs a 1911 in their arsenal lol... 

As for the Glock's , for a long time i was like pfffffffttttttttttt what is so great about these guns... i mean they cant be that great can they? lol So since i am kind of stubborn when it comes to certain things, and not wanting to be like everyone else... i was like why a glock? i will just go with something else and call it good... but of course everyone i know from my "1st" gun store had a glock or carried one... and they all said the same thing, they just work! i think when i got my first gun one of the guys even tried to get me to buy a glock too lol....... 

As for the Mod's i figure i will get there eventually.... my " holster guy " lol as i call him is a pro at modding glocks so i can always go to him about that stuff


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Buying a Glock is simply saying, "I'm tired of worrying about it."

Sometimes, we gun nuts prefer to nit-pick about best chambering and platform for a given circumstance, and fret over the most minute details. But sometimes, we tire of all that and just want something that we know will hit a target and fire every time we pull the trigger, without having to worry over the details. That is when we buy Glocks. In my case, I stumbled upon the XD, and selected it over the Glock, simply because it was a hundred dollars less, had metal magazines, and a more familiar grip angle. Had it not been for that, it would have been a Glock. After finally owning a Glock, I rate the two as dead equal for my purposes, except for price.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

DLYskes1976 said:


> Southernboy, MoMan
> 
> i wouldnt say i am a fanboy of any one manufacture... i do love my Sig Scorpion Carry 1911... it just works and i've never had any issues with it... plus everyone needs a 1911 in their arsenal lol...
> 
> ...


I was the same way when it came to Glocks, "I hate that thing!" or "It doesn't feel right in my hand!". I was being stubborn because I didn't want what everyone else had (yet I had a couple of 1911s, go figure!!). I guess I was saying... I didn't want to like the Glock! When I was at my LGS down here he had that G19-Gen4 in the FDE, and that was it. I had to hold it, then it was over!! It's funny how those of us that are late to the "Glock party" pretty much tell the same story!!
Enjoy shooting that sucker!!


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

I have the G26 compact and the G42. Love both of them and they are very accurate...would love to get the G19/23 congrats and I am sure you will enjoy.


----------

